
Rich NIMBYs in SF aim to use CEQA to “save” parking and maintain homelessness - jseliger
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Opponents-to-new-homeless-Navigation-Center-on-13721606.php?t=70f37e692b
======
masonic
Actual title: "Opponents to Navigation Center on SF’s Embarcadero gearing up
for legal fight"

